# Pair of dun bar homers



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a pair of dun bar homers i raised this year.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice birds, I like them, Do you race them?


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Dont race them but i am thinking about it for 2014. I think they would do good since their great aunt was an amazing young bird in 2011. She was between 1st-3rd in all the races and was flown to 350 miles.


----------

